# Kucka - Milan



## admin (19 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, il *Milan* a Luglio per il mercato estivo tratterà con il Genoa gli acquisti di *Antonelli e Kucka* punti di forza del Genoa di Preziosi.


----------



## Brain84 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Entrambi buoni ma a noi serve un vero centrocampista con i piedi ottimi ed è Naingolan


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Acquistoni eh.

Antonelli comunque è del vivaio, dai che forse..


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

buoni giocatori ma nulla di piu. Antonelli sta facendo bene sarebbe una buona riserva, kucka meglio di tanti altri che abbiamo pure lui ci starebbe come riserva.


----------



## Jino (19 Febbraio 2013)

Antonelli viene a fare l'alternativa a sinistra, è del nostro vivaio, ci può stare. Via Antonini, Vilà e Taiwo e dentro Antonelli. 

Kuckha avrebbe grandi capacità, ma per me rimarrà un mezzo giocatore.


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Su Sky hanno detto che il milan avrebbe confermato l'interesse per bertolacci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Antonelli viene a fare l'alternativa a sinistra, è del nostro vivaio, ci può stare. Via Antonini, Vilà e Taiwo e dentro Antonelli.
> 
> Kuckha avrebbe grandi capacità, ma per me rimarrà un mezzo giocatore.


Dovrebbe esplodere alla maniera di Montolivo. Ho paura dell'acquisto di Kucka perché significherebbe mercato chiuso a centrocampo e secondo me Nainggolan è l'elemento di cui abbiamo bisogno, non Juraj: Nainggolan-De Jong-Montolivo.


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Su Sky hanno detto che il milan avrebbe confermato l'interesse per bertolacci



Forse è meglio Bertolacci di Kucka


----------



## pennyhill (20 Febbraio 2013)

Kucka in estate era stato messo a bilancio con un valore pari a 16 milioni di €  non so quanto possa essere ora il valore del giocatore. Quindi sono curioso di vedere con che formula arriverebbe, solito prestito con diritto di riscatto che ormai la fa da padrone in Italia?


----------



## pennyhill (21 Febbraio 2013)

Non mi sembrava il caso di aprirci un topic, quindi utilizzo questo.  La Dinamo Kiev a gennaio ha acquistato il 24enne terzino sinistro della nazionale ucraina Selin. Ora probabilmente mi sbaglierò, ma diciamo che questo potrebbe mettere in discussione il riscatto di Taiwo. Tornasse Taiwo all'ovile, il Milan si ritroverebbe quattro terzini sinistri sotto contratto, di cui tre (Didac Vila, Taiwo, Antonini) in uscita. Probabilmente prima di muoversi per Antonelli, si cercherà di piazzare gli esuberi.


----------



## Frikez (21 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non mi sembrava il caso di aprirci un topic, quindi utilizzo questo.  La Dinamo Kiev a gennaio ha acquistato il 24enne terzino sinistro della nazionale ucraina Selin. Ora probabilmente mi sbaglierò, ma diciamo che questo potrebbe mettere in discussione il riscatto di Taiwo. Tornasse Taiwo all'ovile, il Milan si ritroverebbe quattro terzini sinistri sotto contratto, di cui tre (Didac Vila, Taiwo, Antonini) in uscita. Probabilmente prima di muoversi per Antonelli, si cercherà di piazzare gli esuberi.



In pratica se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno (cit.)?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ottime riserve, Antonelli per Antonini è un gran salto. Certo c'è da liberarsi di Taiwo e Antonini stesso come già stato detto, ma sarebbe un'ottima riserva di Constant

Kucka è un pò strano, l'ho visto fare ottime cose ma l'ho visto anche in un periodo orribile. Però il Kucka buono si completerebbe ottimamente con Montolivo.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Non mi pare un gran salto di qualità. Kucka vale Muntari quello vero, Antonelli è un pò meglio di Antonini, ma sarebbero due riserve, meglio investire quei pochi soldi che abbiamo su un centrale vero, un Montolivo della difesa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Il Genoa ha preso Marchese.


Arriverà Antonelli dai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Febbraio 2013)

Questa tipologia di mercato potrebbe bastare per vincere in Italia, per l'Europa serve almeno un centrale difensivo degno (T.Silva )


----------



## Frikez (21 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Questa tipologia di mercato potrebbe bastare per vincere in Italia, per l'Europa serve almeno un centrale difensivo degno (T.Silva )



Ogbonna 

Per me Antonini finirà a Genova, più qualche scarsone della nostra Primavera, Cristante escluso ovviamente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ogbonna
> 
> Per me Antonini finirà a Genova, più qualche scarsone della nostra Primavera, Cristante escluso ovviamente.



bhè in primavera non c'è solo cristante di forte,anche secondo me antonini e traorè finiranno al genoa quest'esate in ambito di qualche operazione,e forse anche nocerino


----------



## Tobi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Non è il momento di parlare di mercato, sicuramente ci saranno ancora movimenti in uscita di alcuni esuberi:

Nocerino,Flamini,Traore,Antonini,Yepes,Robinho.

Dubito che il Milan prenda Kucka quando in squadra avrebbe in quel ruolo: De Jong, Muntari, Montolivo all'occorrenza e probabilmente anche Ambro che rimane un altro anno come uomo spogliatoio.

a Centrocampo 2 nomi sarebbero sufficenti: Obiang e Naingolaan + Saponara e Cristante - Con i gia presenti - Montolivo,Boateng,De Jong,Muntari avremmo dinuovo un centrocampo interessante


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Marzo 2013)

spunta il nome di kucka nell'ultimo editoriale di suma ergo è già preso,o quasi.Centrocampista completo,ha avuto un anno orribile(sicuramente influenzato dall'illusione inter),ma è tornato a grandi livelli in questa stagione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Marzo 2013)

Kucka può essere un buon innesto ma non vorrei che fosse il nostro acquisto a centrocampo, abbiamo bisogno di qualità, altrimenti dovremmo affidarci agli acerbi Cristante e Saponara.


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Marzo 2013)

Spero solo si possano spezzare tutte le ossa al primo. Dopo stasera non voglio sentir accostare nemmeno per sbaglio una qualsiasi di queste nullità al Milan.


----------



## Harvey (12 Marzo 2013)

La fonte è quello che è, ma siccome l'ho visto circolare su diversi siti la riporto:

Secondo Goal.com Galliani avrebbe chiuso con Preziosi per Kucka a titolo definitivo, il giocatore arriverebbe quest'estate raddoppiando il suo ingaggio da 600 mila euro a 1.2 milioni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2013)

Madò, che schifo, speriamo di no...


Che poi se ci va di mezzo Cristante spacco tutto


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> La fonte è quello che è, ma siccome l'ho visto circolare su diversi siti la riporto:
> 
> Secondo Goal.com Galliani avrebbe chiuso con Preziosi per Kucka a titolo definitivo, il giocatore arriverebbe quest'estate raddoppiando il suo ingaggio da 600 mila euro a 1.2 milioni.



Chi gli diamo per Kucka? Traorè e Antonini? Se è così va bene.


----------



## MisterBet (12 Marzo 2013)

Giocatore enigmatico, ha fatto un anno alla grande, uno penoso o poco più mentre da tre/quattro mesi ha ricominciato ad arare il campo in lungo ed in largo...


----------



## Harvey (12 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chi gli diamo per Kucka? Traorè e Antonini? Se è così va bene.



Nell'articolo c'è scritto che a fine anno si parlerà di Antonini, Cristante, Perin e Granqvist... Io la penso come [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] non tanto su Kucka ma su Cristante, non lo devono assolutamente inserire in nessuna operazione...


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2013)

Ottimo acquisto.


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Su Cristante ci puntano molto per cui al limite va a farsi un anno in Liguria in prestito, non è una possibilità così remota dato che la prossima stagione da noi rischia di non vedere mai il campo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Nell'articolo c'è scritto che a fine anno si parlerà di Antonini, Cristante, Perin e Granqvist... Io la penso come [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] non tanto su Kucka ma su Cristante, non lo devono assolutamente inserire in nessuna operazione...



Cristante è impossibile vada via, gli è stato promesso l'inserimento in prima squadra ed ha da poco rinnovato il contratto.


----------



## Tobi (12 Marzo 2013)

Kucka puo fare il salto di qualità da noi, piuttosto mi terrerei ben lontano da Granqvist, un vero aborto.
Cristante non si tocca, abbiamo traore nocerino flamini che sono dei campioni che non possiamo piu permetterci, fatevi avanti con le offerte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Se arriverà sul serio dovremo sperare soltanto che faccia il salto di qualità alla Montolivo, perché Kucka verrebbe sicuramente spacciato per l'acquisto a centrocampo.


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kucka verrebbe sicuramente spacciato per l'acquisto a centrocampo.



Siamo a posto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me al momento è abbastanza sopravvalutato.


----------



## prd7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Prenderà il posto di Traore secondo me.
Se uscirà Nocerino verrà sostituito da un altro e così via.


----------



## 2515 (12 Marzo 2013)

Cristante non si muove, lo hanno pubblicizzato troppo, elevato ad esempio per gli altri giovani, promesso da Galliani alla prima squadra, piace ad allegri, in un ruolo poi dove ci sarà un de jong rientrante da un infortunio e forse un ambrosini che si starà per ritirare, o che comunque non potrà mai giocare con continuità. Fa parte poi del progetto giovani come uno dei futuri cardini, quindi per me non si muoverà mai.
Al limite diamo Valoti e Fossati al Genoa in prestito o comproprietà.
Kucka mi va bene solo perché andrà via Traoré quindi ci sarà un miglioramento, anche se avrei preferito altro.
Poi Jorginho al posto di Nocerino e si fa un altro gran passo avanti.
Perin per me arriverà e Gabriel verrà girato in comproprietà al Genoa, che forse lo manderà in prestito.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Marzo 2013)

kucka è veramente forte, molto meglio di 3/4 dei nostri centrocampisti


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

Cristante e il nostro futuro basta accordi con sti qui del Genoa, se vi va bene vi diamo Antonini e ciao, Cristante secondo me ha un grande futuro davanti e lo voglio titolare dalla prossima stagione ma da NOI.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (12 Marzo 2013)

se diamo via cristante meritiamo almeno altri cinque anni di oblìo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Marzo 2013)

Se gli danno Cristante, mi ******* come una iena


----------



## Tobi (12 Marzo 2013)

cristante non si deve muovere da milanello, che gli diano nocerino e traore piuttosto


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

cristante non penso proprio che verrà mandato via. 

penso che per lui abbiano in mente un inserimento "alla de sciglio". 
anche perchè a centrocampo non è che abbondiamo di qualità, quindi il posto lo può trovare benissimo. 

kucka non mi dispiace, ma non è sto gran colpaccio. 
utile giusto per fare un pò di turnover, senza andare in giro con quegli scandali di traorè o nocerino.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Si ma gente che sa giocare a calcio? O continuiamo con i meccalai?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Marzo 2013)

un centrocampo montolivo-de jong-kucka oppure boateng-montolivo-kucka in italia è ottimo


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma gente che sa giocare a calcio? O continuiamo con i meccalai?



Tifo'o, Kucka non è un macellaio


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tifo'o, Kucka non è un macellaio



Ah ok non lo conosco bene credevo uno che non sapesse giocare a palle.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Marzo 2013)

Buon giocatore
Un vero carro armato, utilissimo nelle palle alte sia in difesa che in attacco, decente anche tecnicamente

surclassa Nocerino Traore Flamini Dejong e se la gioca con il miglior Muntari (non quello di adesso post legamento)

ottima prima riserva, ovviamente serve anche un titolare di livello internazionale se no è uno scandalo


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2013)

Kucka in sè non mi dispiace ma i posti liberi a centrocampo sono pochi, deve arrivare qualcuno di migliore.

Per forza.


----------



## pennyhill (12 Marzo 2013)

Valutato quanto?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Marzo 2013)

boh io la vedo così,se dovessero arrivare kucka al posto di traorè e bertolacci al posto di nocerino,più jorginho che potrebbe sostituire numericamente flamini,ma può arrivare comunque si fa un salto di qualità molto netto perchè come riserve non avremo appunto i traorè e i nocerino ma gente che con i piedi sa giocare e partite come l'ultimo derby ad esempio non le perdi.

Se oltre a questi puntellamenti dovesse arrivare nainggolan o strootman bhè sarebbe decisamente il top del top.

stesso discorso va fatto con antonelli e granqvist secondo me,antonelli farà la riserva al posto di antonini e granqvist potrebbe prendere il posto di yepes e almeno su antonini anche qui si sale di livello.

io penso e spero che il grande acquisto venga fatto come difensore centrale uno tra mangala e dedè sarebbe ottimo ma mi va bene anche ogbonna tutto sommato


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Valutato quanto?



Una dozzina di milioni credo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> io penso e spero che il grande acquisto venga fatto come difensore centrale uno tra mangala e dedè sarebbe ottimo ma mi va bene anche ogbonna tutto sommato



Un difensore di alto livello sarebbe più che utile, però la priorità è a centrocampo

Mexes e Zapata sono difensori di medio calibro devi conprare un nuovo Thiago per fare un vero salto di qualità, invece le nostre mezzali escluso Montolivo sono troppo sotto la mediocrità

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Una dozzina di milioni credo.



non scherziamo, non li vale assolutamente massimo 6/7
con 12/15 si porta a casa Nainggolan


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Kucka è valutato non meno di 12 milioni..se poi arriva in comproprietà o inserendo dei giovani è un altro discorso.
Per 6 milioni Preziosi ti ride in faccia.


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

servono ben altri giocatori per partite di un certo livello...inutile comprare chiunque sia del genoa..


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> servono ben altri giocatori per partite di un certo livello...inutile comprare chiunque sia del genoa..



Servono i soldi, servono i CAMPIONI


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Se i nomi che girano sono questi, meglio non fare mercato direttamente...


----------



## pennyhill (12 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Kucka è valutato non meno di 12 milioni..se poi arriva in comproprietà o inserendo dei giovani è un altro discorso.
> Per 6 milioni Preziosi ti ride in faccia.



Chiedevo proprio perché ricordavo che il Genoa l'anno scorso l'aveva messo a bilancio per 16 milioni di €


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2013)

Antonelli potrebbe sostituire Antonini e venire a fare il quarto terzino. Ci sta. 

Kuc sarebbe fortissimo, ma mi sembra un ragazzo mentalmente non un campione, certo se arriva al posto dei vari Nocerino e Traorè non ci possiamo che guadagnare.


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chiedevo proprio perché ricordavo che il Genoa l'anno scorso l'aveva messo a bilancio per 16 milioni di €



Se un anno fa, dopo una stagione deludente, il Genoa ha speso 7 milioni per riscattare l'altra metà del cartellino penso che in questo momento valga più o meno quella cifra, magari non sono 16 ma qualche milione in meno.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Marzo 2013)

con gente così non vai da nessuna parte


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2013)

con kucka non vai a conquistare l'europa ma almeno montolivo non e piu l'unico tecnicamente decente in mezzo al campo.
e questo potrebbe anche bastare per il campionato.
poi e ovvio che anch'io vorrei giocatori di valore assoluto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Serve qualità. Gente come Kucka o Nainggolan non aggiunge moltissimo. E' meglio spendere 15 milioni per uno che a calcio sa giocare davvero. Un centrocampista giovane di grande talento. A gennaio ad esempio Kovacic dovevamo prenderlo noi.


----------



## robs91 (13 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Serve qualità. Gente come Kucka o Nainggolan non aggiunge moltissimo. E' meglio spendere 15 milioni per uno che a calcio sa giocare davvero. Un centrocampista giovane di grande talento. A gennaio ad esempio Kovacic dovevamo prenderlo noi.



Straquoto.Kucka andrebbe bene come riserva ma serve un giocatore alla Borja Valero tanto per fare un nome.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Marzo 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Straquoto.Kucka andrebbe bene come riserva ma serve un giocatore alla Borja Valero tanto per fare un nome.



8 miloni borja...8 milioni...

comunque è inutile lamentarsi,sappiamo la situazione qual'è e sappamo bene che verrà fatto un solo acquisto nell'ordine dei 15 milioni o superiore,quindi io vedo il bicchiere mezzo pieno arrivasse kucka per sostituire nocerino o traorè si migliorerebbe e così via con gli altri nomi che vengono fatti,in italia per ora va bene se si fanno questi acquisti,basta poco per raggiungere la juve e questo campionato lo sta dimostrando.
La champions dimentichiamola per ora,io mi accontenterei di arrivare in finale nel 2016 quando sarà a san siro,fino ad allora almenochè non continuiamo a trovare il barcellona agli ottavi o ai quarti potremo dare fastidio e fare bella figura,bisogna ripartire dal 2-0 dell'andata...non siamo tutti catastrofici dopo ieri su,in fondo è un risultato che sapevamo e che non cambia l'obiettivo della nostra stagione ovvero il terzo posto


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

*Kucka :Come riporta Sky Sport 24 l'accordo tra Genoa e Milan è stato trovato, manca solo l'accordo con il giocatore ma non ci dovrebbero essere problemi.*


----------



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;145314 ha scritto:


> *Kucka :Come riporta Sky Sport 24 l'accordo tra Genoa e Milan è stato trovato, manca solo l'accordo con il giocatore ma non ci dovrebbero essere problemi.*



Ok, soltanto se al posto di Traore o Nocerino.
MA SERVE ALTRO.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

Bah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

come riserva va bene


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Marzo 2013)

Mi va benissimo come riserva,ma come titolare....


----------



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2013)

Bah sono perplesso, magari fa il salto ma non è il profilo di giocatore che mi piace, o meglio prenda.il posto di un traore nocerino ambrosini flamini ok. Speriamo non lo spaccino per il colpo dell estate e che non venga sacrificato cristante. Ma non avrebbe senso. Vediamo


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2013)

come giocatore utile mi va benissimo.
spero solo che non sara l'unico.

spero in un altro centrocampista di qualita


----------



## peppe75 (13 Marzo 2013)

kucka è un ottimo giocatore....è bravo anche negli inserimenti oltre in mediana è un pò Vidal ma secondo me è più forte...ha poi un tiro da fuori importante...vedrete vedrete,,


----------



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2013)

Il fatto è k c sn trpp zavorre in quel ruolo. Anche ammesdo k rimangono solo muntari de jong ambro e kucka sono 4 falegnami. Massimo 2 gli altri tutti tecnici e dinamici


----------



## Milanscout (13 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> kucka è un ottimo giocatore....è bravo anche negli inserimenti oltre in mediana è un pò Vidal ma secondo me è più forte...ha poi un tiro da fuori importante...vedrete vedrete,,



Kucka é un ottimo giocatore e davanti alla difesa o mezzala farà faville


----------



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2013)

Nel momento in cui sara ufficialmente.un nostro giocatore lo sosterro e spero che faccia il meglio possibile. Lo vedo meglio davanti la difesa, la mezz.ala deve essere piu tecnica e dinamica, lui ha piu fisico ma cio non toglie che ha i fondamentali giusti per poter essere molto utile. Ha il passaggio corto, il cambio di gioco e maturo tatticamente, puo essere il nostro busquets


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Se si inquadra mentalmente nel modo giusto, al Milan lo potrebbe fare come ambiente, è uno dei centrocampisti più bravi in circolazione. Ho dubbi però sul fatto che con la testa ci possa essere.


----------



## Milanscout (13 Marzo 2013)

È completo in tutto e se esplode come Monto abbiamo trovato il titolare davanti alla difesa ( attendendo Cristante )


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se si inquadra mentalmente nel modo giusto, al Milan lo potrebbe fare come ambiente, è uno dei centrocampisti più bravi in circolazione. Ho dubbi però sul fatto che con la testa ci possa essere.



Pensi??Quali sono le sue migliori caratteristiche???Non sono mai riuscito a inquadrarlo bene.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se si inquadra mentalmente nel modo giusto, al Milan lo potrebbe fare come ambiente, è uno dei centrocampisti più bravi in circolazione. Ho dubbi però sul fatto che con la testa ci possa essere.



io sono totalmente d'accordo è un giocatore moderno, se riesce a dimostrare quello che vale potrebbe diventare un grandissimo centrocampista


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

*Secondo Alfredo Pedullà Kucka è quasi una priorità per il Milan. Il giocatore piace moltissimo ad Allegri*


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> kucka è un ottimo giocatore....è bravo anche negli inserimenti oltre in mediana è un pò Vidal ma secondo me è più forte...ha poi un tiro da fuori importante...vedrete vedrete,,



non esageriamo, vidal è un campione magari fosse forte quanto la metà di vidal


----------



## Milanscout (14 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pensi??Quali sono le sue migliori caratteristiche???Non sono mai riuscito a inquadrarlo bene.


Ci provo io allora in quanto a forza fisica è uno dei migliori sulla piazza europea, corre per 3, tiro potente e preciso, ottimi piedi ( sia destro che sinistro ) , cambi di gioco precisi, lanci buoni ma non perfetti purtroppo pecca nella visione di gioco ( discreta ) e nel temperamento in campo oltretutto é discontinuo


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

Davanti alla difesa, dipende da che tipo di giocatore deve avere il Milan in quel ruolo secondo voi.


----------



## Tobi (14 Marzo 2013)

Uno con i fondamentali. Senso della posizione, corsa, intelligenza tattica, bravo nei cambi gioco e negli appoggi. Visto che il modello da imitare è il barca, puo essere il nostro busquets?


----------



## Milanscout (14 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Uno con i fondamentali. Senso della posizione, corsa, intelligenza tattica, bravo nei cambi gioco e negli appoggi. Visto che il modello da imitare è il barca, puo essere il nostro busquets?



No gli mancano i fondamentali della simulazione per essere il nostro Busquets


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Marzo 2013)

io lo vedo meglio come mezz'ala,ha cali di rendimento e di concentrazione(che spero da noi perda come ha fatto montolivo) che non mi danno sicureza per quel ruolo,e poi ci sarà il ritorno di de jong in quella posizione,non dimentichiamolo.
Lo vedo meglio mezz'ala sinistra perchè sa usare molto bene entrambi i piedi,per il suo tiro da fuori e perchè checchè se ne dica,se viene,dopo montolivo sarà il giocatore con più qualità a centrocampo insieme a boateng,poi si valuterà se potrà giocare davanti alla difesa o no col passare del tempo,mi fido di max.


----------



## Tobi (14 Marzo 2013)

Mezz ala non ce lo vedo proprio, li serve uno con il tocco di palla sensibile, che sappia saltare l uomo, cambiare passo. Uno alla david silva.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Mezz ala non ce lo vedo proprio, li serve uno con il tocco di palla sensibile, che sappia saltare l uomo, cambiare passo. Uno alla david silva.



dipende che tipo di centrocampo vuoi,facile a dire voglio uno alla david silva  io silva ad esempio in un centrocampo a 3 non ce lo vedo,è molto più un fantasista se non un ala,a centrocampo come mezz'ala io preferisco un giocatore completo ad esempio che sappia fare entrmbe le fasi,ma kucka con un lavoro tattico di certo può giocare davanti alla difesa senz'altro,ma io lo farei partire mezz'ala,in italia un centrocampo:

montolivo-de jong-kucka 

oppure

boateng-montolivo-kucka 

è tantissima roba,poi vedremo nella seconda parte di stagione se saponara si potrà adattare a fare la mezz'ala o se arriva uno alla draxler per dire o più verosimilmente un bertolacci,e se kucka si "evolve" tatticamente davanti alla difesa,si avrebbe:
montolivo-kucka-draxler

che potenzialmente è al pari del centrocampo della juve,della roma e della fiorentina(i migliori centrocampi d'italia secondo me) e rientrerebbe tra i migliori 10 d'europa


----------



## Tobi (14 Marzo 2013)

Io piu che altro spero :
Montolivo Kucka Saponara

E a ruotare Cristante e Jorginho

De jong non ce lo vedo affatto titolare, puo essere utile nelle partite dove c e da congelare il risultato ma titolare non mi piace. Cosi come boateng in mediana i lsalto di qualita non te lo fa fare, serve gente con visione e con la dote del passaggio filtrante. Saponara se esplode in quel ruolo sarebbe ottimo perche le doti le ha


----------



## Frikez (14 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Mezz ala non ce lo vedo proprio, li serve uno con il tocco di palla sensibile, che sappia saltare l uomo, cambiare passo. Uno alla david silva.



Guarda che nel Genoa ha sempre giocato da mezzala, ruolo che ricopriva anche nello Sparta Praga.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Come al solito si compra solo dal Genoa o giocatori in rottura con altre società...


----------



## runner (14 Marzo 2013)

Antonelli anche no

Kucka invece è molto al di sotto delle mie aspettative per rinforzare il centrocampo


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

Chiedevo che tipo di giocatore serviva secondo voi davanti alla difesa, perchè avevo capito che diversi avrebbero preferito un giocatore capace di alternarsi a Montolivo in fase di costruzione, tipo di giocatore che Montolivo ha quasi sempre avuto a Firenze e in nazionale. Con un regista classico (Liverani, D’Agostino, Pirlo) o con giocatori comunque molto propensi ad avere la palla tra i piedi e bravi a fare le due fasi come (Melo, C. Zanetti e De Rossi) . Ora Kucka seppur cresciuto parecchio sicuramente, imho non è mai stato uno abituato ad impostare, al Genoa ci hanno sempre pensato altri, Milanetto, Veloso, e ultimamente Matuzalem. 
Poi è vero che per Allegri in quel ruolo al Milan ha schierato van Bommel, ma si trattava di un olandese, uno abituato da sempre a giocare molto il pallone, quasi per tradizione.  
Lo stesso Busquets, senza parlare di modello barsà da voler imitare, viene dalla più olandese delle squadre spagnole  , è uno abituato da sempre a giocare sempre il pallone.
A me Kucka ricorda un po’ il giovane Ambrosini come caratteristiche, grande forza fisica, senso della posizione, fortissimo di testa, piedi discreti. 
Ad occhi chiusi penserei una cosa del genere  Kucka (Ambrosini) – Mr. X – Montolivo (Seedorf) anche se ovviamente con caratteristiche diverse. Si trovasse un Cristiano Zanetti giovane, imho sarebbe perfetto un giocatore con quelle caratteristiche. Poi non dico che Kucka non possa giocare in quel ruolo, ma che avrebbe bisogno di un po’ di tempo.

Visto che fortunatamente sono su MilanWorld  , dove la qualità in termine di conoscenze calcistiche abbonda, e ci sono molti utenti preparatissimi sui giovani, chiedo se in quell'ipotetico centrocampo che ho dipinto prima, avrebbero un giocatore da segnalare come Mr X. , magari prendendo C. Zanetti come riferimento, che resti più in salute ovviamente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Marzo 2013)

bhè strootman è perfetto per il ruolo come lo intendi tu,ma anche jorginho,c'è anche un giovane del gremio che se non sbaglio si chiama fernando(già nel giro della nazionale brasiliana tra l'altro) che sarebbe un buon interprete


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se si inquadra mentalmente nel modo giusto, al Milan lo potrebbe fare come ambiente, è uno dei centrocampisti più bravi in circolazione. Ho dubbi però sul fatto che con la testa ci possa essere.


Juraj dovrebbe fare il salto di qualità che ha fatto Montolivo, solo così potrà non essere considerato un rincalzo e risultare un giocatore forte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Visto che fortunatamente sono su MilanWorld  , dove la qualità in termine di conoscenze calcistiche abbonda, e ci sono molti utenti preparatissimi sui giovani, chiedo se in quell'ipotetico centrocampo che ho dipinto prima, avrebbero un giocatore da segnalare come Mr X. , magari prendendo C. Zanetti come riferimento, che resti più in salute ovviamente.



Jordy Clasie del Feyenoord


----------



## Milanscout (14 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Jordy Clasie del Feyenoord


Quotone e ci sarebbe anche Marco Van Ginkel del Vitesse più tecnico e leggermente meno interditore


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chiedevo che tipo di giocatore serviva secondo voi davanti alla difesa, perchè avevo capito che diversi avrebbero preferito un giocatore capace di alternarsi a Montolivo in fase di costruzione, tipo di giocatore che Montolivo ha quasi sempre avuto a Firenze e in nazionale. Con un regista classico (Liverani, D’Agostino, Pirlo) o con giocatori comunque molto propensi ad avere la palla tra i piedi e bravi a fare le due fasi come (Melo, C. Zanetti e De Rossi) . Ora Kucka seppur cresciuto parecchio sicuramente, imho non è mai stato uno abituato ad impostare, al Genoa ci hanno sempre pensato altri, Milanetto, Veloso, e ultimamente Matuzalem.
> Poi è vero che per Allegri in quel ruolo al Milan ha schierato van Bommel, ma si trattava di un olandese, uno abituato da sempre a giocare molto il pallone, quasi per tradizione.
> Lo stesso Busquets, senza parlare di modello barsà da voler imitare, viene dalla più olandese delle squadre spagnole  , è uno abituato da sempre a giocare sempre il pallone.
> A me Kucka ricorda un po’ il giovane Ambrosini come caratteristiche, grande forza fisica, senso della posizione, fortissimo di testa, piedi discreti.
> ...



Il tipo di giocatore che Allegri vuole davanti la difesa ormai è risaputo. Prendiamo come caratteristiche un giocatore che tutti conosciamo, De Rossi. Ecco, quello sarebbe il prototipo di calciatore che Massimiliano vorrebbe. Capacità di interdizione, discrete capacità di impostazione, senso della posizione, personalità. Non a caso Van Bommel era un giocatore molto vicino a queste caratteristiche e Allegri non ci ha pensato due volte a farlo titolare. 

Un giovane che potrebbe giocare li? Un ragazzo nelle giovanili con quelle caratteristiche lo abbiamo, infatti lo staff punta molto su di lui. Parlo ovviamente del golden boy del Viareggio, Bryan Cristante. Le caratteristiche sono assolutamente quelle, certo è da capire se sia già pronto o meno a ricoprire un ruolo cosi delicato in prima squadra. Secondo me ancora no, ma mai dire mai.


----------



## 2515 (14 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Jordy Clasie del Feyenoord


Clasie è piccoletto ma è una roccia nel tenere palla e ha grandissima visione di gioco.
E magari pure l'altro De Jong, un centrale di centrocampo che sa fare il centravanti..
Con sti due saremmo a posto per 10 anni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Il tipo di giocatore che Allegri vuole davanti la difesa ormai è risaputo. Prendiamo come caratteristiche un giocatore che tutti conosciamo, De Rossi. Ecco, quello sarebbe il prototipo di calciatore che Massimiliano vorrebbe. Capacità di interdizione, discrete capacità di impostazione, senso della posizione, personalità. Non a caso Van Bommel era un giocatore molto vicino a queste caratteristiche e Allegri non ci ha pensato due volte a farlo titolare.
> 
> Un giovane che potrebbe giocare li? Un ragazzo nelle giovanili con quelle caratteristiche lo abbiamo, infatti lo staff punta molto su di lui. Parlo ovviamente del golden boy del Viareggio, Bryan Cristante. Le caratteristiche sono assolutamente quelle, certo è da capire se sia già pronto o meno a ricoprire un ruolo cosi delicato in prima squadra. Secondo me ancora no, ma mai dire mai.



Francamente l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa di Cristante è il ritmo di gioco, ma si allena parecchio con la prima squadra quindi spero lo stia prendendo bene. Bisogna vedere la personalità, quella è fondamentale, se avrà quella il resto verrà, ha tutte le qualità per farlo.


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2013)

Ovvio il ritmo della serie A non ce l'abbia, fin'ora ha giocato in un campionato inutile come la primavera. Ha comunque 18 anni, è giovanissimo, arrivare in prima squadra al Milan a quell'età non è da tutti.


----------



## Frikez (15 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Visto che fortunatamente sono su MilanWorld  , dove la qualità in termine di conoscenze calcistiche abbonda, e ci sono molti utenti preparatissimi sui giovani, chiedo se in quell'ipotetico centrocampo che ho dipinto prima, avrebbero un giocatore da segnalare come Mr X. , magari prendendo C. Zanetti come riferimento, che resti più in salute ovviamente.



Allan dell'Udinese


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

*Kucka intervistato dal Secolo xix ha smentito i presunti contatti con il Milan.*


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2013)

*Vicinissimo l'accordo tra Milan e Genoa per Kucka. Il centrocampista sloveno, da Giugno, sarà un giocatore del Milan per circa 10 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Devil May Cry (16 Marzo 2013)

Ma questo è bravo??non lo conosco.Qualcuno può dirmi qualcosa?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2013)

Quindi non arriverà mai Strootman?


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2013)

Ma non era meglio prendere strootmann?? Che poi sto Kucka ha 26 anni certo non vecchio ma aggiungevi e ti prendevi l'olandese


----------



## Ale (16 Marzo 2013)

soldi buttati


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ma questo è bravo??non lo conosco.Qualcuno può dirmi qualcosa?



Ti dirò, potenzialmente non mi sento di esagerare se ti dico che potrebbe essere uno dei centrocampisti più forti d'europa. 

Ha doti fisiche pazzesche, sa fare entrambe le fasi, vede la porta ed ha una buona tecnica. Ciò che lo ha sempre limitato è la testa. Spesso non ne ha voglia di arrivare. 

Arrivasse lo slovacco per sostituire il trio Nocerino/Traorè/Flamini firmerei subito.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2013)

Non diamo mai soldi al Genoa.


Vedrete che viene per due noccioline e due scarti.


----------



## el_gaucho (16 Marzo 2013)

Se viene lui a centrocampo e' perche' ci saranno scambi di giocatori per farci guadagnare tutti. Non mi sembra ipotesii inverosimile che la meta' del cartellino di cristante venga inserita nell'operazione


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Quindi non arriverà mai Strootman?



Avevi qualche dubbio?


----------



## DennyJersey (16 Marzo 2013)

Rifacendomi alle statistiche di fantagazzetta è sempre fra i primi 5-10 centrocampisti del campionato..


----------



## chicagousait (16 Marzo 2013)

Sarebbe un discreto acquisto


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Rifacendomi alle statistiche di fantagazzetta è sempre fra i primi 5-10 centrocampisti del campionato..



Ma infatti se si guarda una partita del Genoa, si vede come Kucka sia totalmente di altra categoria rispetto ai compagni di squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Ti dirò, potenzialmente non mi sento di esagerare se ti dico che potrebbe essere uno dei centrocampisti più forti d'europa. *
> 
> Ha doti fisiche pazzesche, sa fare entrambe le fasi, vede la porta ed ha una buona tecnica. Ciò che lo ha sempre limitato è la testa. Spesso non ne ha voglia di arrivare.
> 
> Arrivasse lo slovacco per sostituire il trio Nocerino/Traorè/Flamini firmerei subito.


 dato che lo dici tu mi fido  a quanto pare, come abbiamo già avuto modo di dire tra di noi, il problema è la continuità, speriamo riesca a trovarla con i nostri colori.


----------



## 2515 (16 Marzo 2013)

di positivo ha il fatto di essere il rubapalloni migliore della A, oltre 500 questa stagione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2013)

Ma è certo il suo arrivo ?


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Marzo 2013)

strootman secondo me andrà in inghilterra per una cifra intorno ai 20mln


----------



## Gnagnazio (16 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> strootman secondo me andrà in inghilterra per una cifra intorno ai 20mln



Quoto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> soldi buttati



Esatto


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> dato che lo dici tu mi fido  a quanto pare, come abbiamo già avuto modo di dire tra di noi, il problema è la continuità, speriamo riesca a trovarla con i nostri colori.



Durante i mondiali 2010 ci avevano messo gli occhi addosso club molto prestigiosi, tanto per rendere l'idea.


----------



## runner (16 Marzo 2013)

secondo me se ne parlerà a fine luglio per questo innesto

prima o si proveranno altre strade o si dormirà come al solito


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Marzo 2013)

se arriva, bene. 

tanto ormai di top player non ne arriveranno più, o se arrivano saranno colpi anche mediatici, vedi balo.


----------



## runner (16 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se arriva, bene.
> 
> tanto ormai di top player non ne arriveranno più, o se arrivano saranno colpi anche mediatici, vedi balo.



diciamo che un grande colpo è sempre mediatico

anche se lo compra una squadretta di lega pro


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

E' il classico giocatore fortissimo, però con un se...

Faccio un esempio? 

Thiago Motta sarebbe uno dei mediani più forti in circolazione *se* non si facesse sempre male.
Kucka sarebbe uno dei centrocampisti più forti *se* riuscisse a mantenere la giusta concentrazione nell'arco della stagione.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Marzo 2013)

cmq abbiamo visto che il genoa è una squadra strana. 

anche constant l'anno scorso fece male a genova, mentre da noi sta facendo una stagione di tutto rispetto. 
tutto questo cmq restando all'interno della serie A, perchè ovviamente in europa è un altro discorso.


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2013)

26 anni,se vuole fare il salto di qualità adesso o mai più. arrivasse questo con felipe anderson sarei soddisfatto per il centrocampo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Marzo 2013)

Oggi Metro Milano, che di solito c'azzecca più dei quotidiani sportivi, ha dato per firmata la comproprietà di Kucka.


speriamo di aver cuckato bene


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Marzo 2013)

A me continua a non piacere affatto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Oggi Metro Milano, che di solito c'azzecca più dei quotidiani sportivi, ha dato per firmata la comproprietà di Kucka.
> 
> 
> speriamo di aver cuckato bene



se non mi sbaglio ruiu scrive spesso li


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se non mi sbaglio ruiu scrive spesso li



Allora stiamo a cavallo. 

Comunque a me Kucka non dispiace,ovviamente necessitiamo anche di qualcos'altro,ma non è male.


----------



## runner (20 Marzo 2013)

è andato a Milano a fare shopping?


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Marzo 2013)

Secondo *Criscitiello*,la squadra più vicina a Kucka sarebbe il* Napoli*,che avrebbe avanzato un'offerta al Grifone di circa *11 mln*,poi rifiutata da Preziosi & company.Il Genoa valuta lo slovacco *15 mln *e su di lui c'è il forte interesse di Milan e Inter.


----------



## Graxx (25 Marzo 2013)

15 milioni o anche 10 11 sn troppi...che se lo tengano...


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Marzo 2013)

Dai Napoli portacelo via.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Marzo 2013)

a quei prezzi che se lo tengano,se poi il napoli prende kucka noi ci prendiamo nainggolan a quel prezzo quindi non mi dispiace 

ma verosimilmente credo sia una balla,al 99% credo che lo abbiamo già preso


----------



## 2515 (25 Marzo 2013)

a quei prezzi se lo possono tenere ma di brutto anche.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2013)

*Secondo Di Marzio c'è un inserimento del Wolfsburg, anche se resta favorito il Milan*


----------



## Ale (27 Marzo 2013)

secondo me non viene


----------



## Gnagnazio (27 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio c'è un inserimento del Wolfsburg, anche se resta favorito il Milan*



Spero che sia vero. Non lo voglio.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Marzo 2013)

Madonna, cosa dobbiamo farci con Kucka? Pietà.


----------



## runner (27 Marzo 2013)

pensavo si fosse inserito il Real nella trattativa


----------



## Tobi (27 Marzo 2013)

Se non lo perdiamo non mi strappo i capelli.. poi a quelle cifre.

Piuttosto rosico per clasie che la fiorentina paghera intorno ai 5.5 milioni e felipe anderson valutato circa 6.5

Questi 2 + cristante jorginho saponara e stavi apposto per 10 anni


----------



## Djici (27 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Madonna, cosa dobbiamo farci con Kucka? Pietà.



se avessimo il centrocampo ancelottiano ti davo ragione ma con quello che abbiamo ora... certo che se il prezzo e di 15 millioni posso capire le critiche SUL PREZZO ma non sul giocatore.
poi con preziosi un modo di prenderlo senza sborsare troppi soldi lo si puo trovare.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> se avessimo il centrocampo ancelottiano ti davo ragione ma con quello che abbiamo ora... certo che se il prezzo e di 15 millioni posso capire le critiche SUL PREZZO ma non sul giocatore.
> poi con preziosi un modo di prenderlo senza sborsare troppi soldi lo si puo trovare.


Proprio perchè non abbiamo il centrocampo ancelottiano secondo me dovremmo puntare su gente, magari giovane, ma di tutt'altro spessore. Kucka il prossimo anno va per i 27 ed è un onesto giocatore e nulla più. Alle stesse cifre prendi molti altri giovani su cui puoi costruire qualcosa per il futuro. Poi, anche dal punto di vista tecnico, non è il giocatore che ci serve: di corridori ne abbiamo fin troppi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Marzo 2013)

Per me i giocatori di quantità li abbiamo eccome. Ci manca qualità, è evidente...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (27 Marzo 2013)

forza siena.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Aprile 2013)

*Prezioni smentisce:"Kucka col Milan non l’ho mai trattato"*


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Prezioni smentisce:"Kucka col Milan non l’ho mai trattato"*



 Presidente


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Aprile 2013)

se vabbè quante min.chiate


----------



## iceman. (4 Aprile 2013)

Ma che centrocampo e'? Nocerino Muntari De Jong Boateng Kucka Montolivo .

A parte l'ultimo qualita' sotto 0. 
Sempre questi muratori, prendessero due/tre centrocampisti di qualita'.


----------



## Albijol (4 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Presidente



Preziosi e Galliani noti per la loro sincerità


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;158876 ha scritto:


> *Prezioni smentisce:"Kucka col Milan non l’ho mai trattato"*



insomma, praticamente l'ha ufficializzato, ora manca solo Galliani che dichiari che al 99.9% non viene al milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Preziosi e Galliani noti per la loro sincerità



Guarda che Preziosi non è come Galliani eh...


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Guarda che Preziosi non è come Galliani eh...



Ma se sono 2 anime gemelle......


----------



## Hammer (5 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma che centrocampo e'? Nocerino Muntari De Jong Boateng Kucka Montolivo .
> 
> A parte l'ultimo qualita' sotto 0.
> Sempre questi muratori, prendessero due/tre centrocampisti di qualita'.



C'è anche Saponara, e si spera Cristante


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;158876 ha scritto:


> *Prezioni smentisce:"Kucka col Milan non l’ho mai trattato"*



non potrebbe dire altrimenti,il genoa è ancora invischiato nella lotta per non retrocedere e confermando la cessione di kucka al milan già da ora,in aprile,non farebbe altro che destabilizzare ulteriormente l'ambiente genoano,che pare non amarlo alla follia...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma che centrocampo e'? Nocerino Muntari De Jong Boateng Kucka Montolivo .
> 
> A parte l'ultimo qualita' sotto 0.
> Sempre questi muratori, prendessero due/tre centrocampisti di qualita'.


Si spera che Nocerino faccia le valigie, per quanto riguarda gli altri soltanto gli ultimi due dovrebbero essere i titolari.


----------



## Graxx (5 Aprile 2013)

Kucka-Flamini-Cristante a dx quantità soprattutto ma anche qualità
Montolivo-De Jong in mezzo e non aggiungo altro
Saponara-Muntari e io qui prenderei uno bravo qualitativamente sperando magari che Saponara esploda in quel ruolo o cmq lo si potrebbe utilizzare anche da ala sx come vice Elsha.


----------



## Lore82 (17 Aprile 2013)

Non mi piace, preferirei gente più tecnica...personalmente stravedo per jorginho pjanic e maher, come centrocampista completo penserei ad obiang


----------



## Tobi (17 Aprile 2013)

Ma per favore...
Un centrocampo presentabile sarebbe:

Cristante Jorginho Saponara Montolivo Naingolaan Clasie Obiang Boateng

Quantita e tecnica da vendere
I muntari nocerino de jong ambrosini flamini traore SE NE DEVONO ANDARE


----------



## Lore82 (17 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma per favore...
> Un centrocampo presentabile sarebbe:
> 
> Cristante Jorginho Saponara Montolivo Naingolaan Clasie Obiang Boateng
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te, terrei solo de jong e forse muntari. Sarebbe un bel centrocampo ma preferirei maher o pjanic a clasie.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma per favore...
> Un centrocampo presentabile sarebbe:
> 
> Cristante Jorginho Saponara Montolivo Naingolaan Clasie Obiang Boateng
> ...


Cristante non va considerato, va inserito gradualmente, non è uno sul quale si potrà fare affidamento da subito. Jorginho è tutto da verificare così come Obiang che deve ancora dimostrare tutto, soltanto quest'anno ha giocato la sua prima buona stagione e certamente non si spenderebbero soldi sia per Clasie che per Nainggolan.


----------



## jaws (17 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma per favore...
> Un centrocampo presentabile sarebbe:
> 
> Cristante Jorginho Saponara Montolivo Naingolaan Clasie Obiang Boateng
> ...



Sarebbe un ottimo centrocampo su Fifa 13 o anche su Football Manager.
Sarebbe un pessimo centrocampo nella realtà


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Aprile 2013)

Ma che ci dobbiamo fare co ste mezze cartucce?
Ma per favore


----------



## Tobi (18 Aprile 2013)

Allora tenetevi i muntari i de jong e i flamini. Poi pero non venite a chiedere il bel gioco


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Allora tenetevi i muntari i de jong e i flamini. Poi pero non venite a chiedere il bel gioco



il centrocampo che hai scritto tu è praticamente impossibile da fare,ci vorrebbero dai 50 ai 60 milioni,siamo seri su.


----------



## Dexter (18 Aprile 2013)

jorginho viene dalla b e non è che sia poi tanto superiore a quelli della sua categoria,è da valutare in A e soprattutto in una grande. cristante viene dalla primavera. saponara difficilmente giocherà a centrocampo,è da snaturare. di cosa stiamo parlando? qualcuno tra flamini muntari de jong e compagnia è da tenere,non puoi partire con tutte incognite sperando siano all'altezza.


----------



## Tobi (18 Aprile 2013)

Jorginho 4 milioni
Naingolaan 10 milioni
Obiang 10 milioni
Cristante 0
Saponara è stato gia acquistato quest'anno quindi 0
Clasie 8 milioni.

32 milioni di euro di spesa

Flamini
Nocerino
Traore
Ambrosini
De Jong
Muntari

con i loro ingaggi risparmi intorno ai 15 milioni quindi la metà dei soldi per comprare quelli.
E non venite a dirmi che non avremmo un minimo di equilibrio visto che ci sarebbero giocatori come:
Naingolaan Obiang Montolivo Jorginho che l'equilibrio te lo danno eccome solo che a differenza di quegli aborti citati sopra.. non hanno i mattoni al posto dei piedi e quindi un passaggio o un lancio lo saprebbero fare.
Poi con Clasie Saponara Boateng avresti dalla tua anche la tecnica.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Aprile 2013)

Per Nainggolan quel folle di Cellino ne vuole oltre 15.Obiang idem.


----------



## Albijol (18 Aprile 2013)

Naingollan ne costa una quindicina


----------



## jaws (18 Aprile 2013)

Se fai vedere quei prezzi ai presidenti di Cagliari, Sampdoria e Feyenord si fanno delle risate interminabili


----------



## Tobi (18 Aprile 2013)

il cagliari è in acque molto salate dal punto di vista economico.. la sampdoria e il feyenoord quando uno dei loro giocatori va in sede e chiede di essere ceduto per andare al Milan allora non c'è resistenza che possono fare


----------



## jaws (18 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> il cagliari è in acque molto salate dal punto di vista economico.. la sampdoria e il feyenoord quando uno dei loro giocatori va in sede e chiede di essere ceduto per andare al Milan allora non c'è resistenza che possono fare



Se nessuna altra squadra al mondo li volesse acquistare potrebbe anche essere così, ma sono tutti giocatori che hanno mercato e per cui si avranno aste.
E comunque sfasciare un reparto cruciale come il centrocampo e rifarlo da capo significa perdere mesi per ritrovare un equilibrio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Jorginho 4 milioni
> Naingolaan 10 milioni
> Obiang 10 milioni
> Cristante 0
> ...


Si ma questo è Footbal Manager, si sa che la società non agirebbe mai in questo modo. Clasie, nainggolan e Obiang certamente costerebbero più di quanto hai scritto tu e inoltre vorresti far spendere 30 milioni soltanto per il centrocampo? E il resto della squadra. No, non ci siamo, parliamo di aria fritta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si ma questo è Footbal Manager, si sa che la società non agirebbe mai in questo modo. Clasie, nainggolan e Obiang certamente costerebbero più di quanto hai scritto tu e inoltre vorresti far spendere 30 milioni soltanto per il centrocampo? E il resto della squadra. No, non ci siamo, parliamo di aria fritta.



Non discuto sui nomi, ognuno fa quelli che gli piacciono,
ma la cifra da spendere per il centrocampo è quella, i soldi ci sono
e se fai un centrocampo di quel livello possiamo anche permetterci di non fare acquisti negli altri settori


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Aprile 2013)

Sto giocatore non per niente continuo, capita a volte che fa grandi partite e poi il nulla a noi serve uno forte,facciamo sto sforzo di prendere qualcuno di forte e non scarti del Genoa.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non discuto sui nomi, ognuno fa quelli che gli piacciono,
> ma la cifra da spendere per il centrocampo è quella, *i soldi ci sono*
> e se fai un centrocampo di quel livello possiamo anche permetterci di non fare acquisti negli altri settori



ho perso qualche intervista di troppo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ho perso qualche intervista di troppo...



Quest'anno ne abbiamo spesi più di 30 
tra:
Balotelli, De Jong Pazzini ecc
perchè non ne dovremmo spendere anche l'anno prossimo con il bilancio a posto 
e le probabili cessioni di Boateng Rubinho e Emanuelson?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non discuto sui nomi, ognuno fa quelli che gli piacciono,
> ma la cifra da spendere per il centrocampo è quella, i soldi ci sono
> e se fai un centrocampo di quel livello possiamo anche permetterci di non fare acquisti negli altri settori


La difesa ha necessariamente bisogno di rinforzi, per il centrocampo basta di meno, basta che gli interventi siano oculati. Quei soldi non ci sono quindi vanno ben spesi i pochi a disposizione, poi anch'io sarei contento di spendere 30 milioni per reparto.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ne abbiamo spesi più di 30
> tra:
> Balotelli, De Jong Pazzini ecc
> perchè non ne dovremmo spendere anche l'anno prossimo con il bilancio a posto
> e le probabili cessioni di Boateng Rubinho e Emanuelson?



Probabili magari...
Poi Balotelli è stato un colpo mediatico (mia opinione, eh), Pazzini è stato preso perchè bisognava prendere qualcuno, de Jong è stato pagato poco.

Secondo me gli acquisti saranno a centrocampo Saponara, Kucka, de Jong e Cristante. Spero vivamente di sbagliarmi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo il Secolo XIX il LIverpool ha superato il Milan per Kucka.*


----------



## Ale (19 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;190875 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Secolo XIX il LIverpool ha superato il Milan per Kucka.*



diamogli la meta' di costant e qualche altro giovane bidone e prendiamolo noi.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

Che ci dobbiamo fare di Kucka? Non ci serve per nulla. Che poi non è mai continuo. Come fa a piacervi? boh.


----------



## folletto (19 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che ci dobbiamo fare di Kucka? Non ci serve per nulla. Che poi non è mai continuo. Come fa a piacervi? boh.



Per me ha le sue belle potenzialità, però ti quoto comunque


----------



## Dexter (19 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che ci dobbiamo fare di Kucka? Non ci serve per nulla. Che poi non è mai continuo. Come fa a piacervi? boh.


quoto. prendiamo poli e poi il resto usiamolo per qualcuno di veramente forte..


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Per me ha le sue belle potenzialità, però ti quoto comunque



a me non piace, ma le potenzialità le ha (magari esplode a 28 anni, visto che ora ne ha 26). Il problema è che ha caratteristiche che a noi non servono per nulla. Non è un falegname ma non è nemmeno uno che sa giocare a calcio, non è uno che si risparmia ma non è nemmeno un velocista...
Dove lo metteresti uno come Kucka?


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2013)

Per me è un buon acquisto, ottimo primo cambio.


----------



## el_gaucho (19 Maggio 2013)

Non ci serve, se deve fare la prima riser a poi meglio poli


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Maggio 2013)

è un buonissimo giocatore secondo me, con la rosa attuale sarebbe titolare nel nostro centrocampo


----------



## folletto (19 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a me non piace, ma le potenzialità le ha (magari esplode a 28 anni, visto che ora ne ha 26). Il problema è che ha caratteristiche che a noi non servono per nulla. Non è un falegname ma non è nemmeno uno che sa giocare a calcio, non è uno che si risparmia ma non è nemmeno un velocista...
> Dove lo metteresti uno come Kucka?



Ma io concordo con te (infatti ho scritto che ti quoto), ci servono altri tipi di centrocampista. Avessimo, oltre a Montolivo, qualcuno che sa veramente giocare a calcio allora Kucka ci potrebbe anche stare come rinforzo. Noi però il centrocampo dobbiamo proprio costruirlo, non rafforzarlo.


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2013)

Se trovasse la continuità sarebbe indubbiamente uno dei centrocampisti più bravi in circolazione. Certo non è un problema da poco.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2013)

Inserimento della *Lazio su Kucka*, secondo Sportitalia. 

La trattativa con il* Milan *si starebbe arenando perchè i rossoneri non vogliono cedere *Petagna*, richiesto dalla società di Preziosi.


----------



## iceman. (7 Giugno 2013)

Lotito facci il regalo. 
Muntari Flamini De Jong e con kucka sarebbero 4 macellai, 5 se resta nocerino


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Inserimento della *Lazio su Kucka*, secondo Sportitalia.
> 
> La trattativa con il* Milan *si starebbe arenando perchè i rossoneri non vogliono cedere *Petagna*, richiesto dalla società di Preziosi.



Beh mi sembra giusto, diamogli Albertazzi o qualche altro cesso come Beretta, De Feo o Baldan.
Su Petagna in società ci puntano molto, bisogna dargli fiducia..al limite parte in prestito a gennaio dopo il rientro del Pazzo.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2013)

bene. noi freghiamo felipe anderson a loro


----------



## peppe75 (8 Giugno 2013)

Kucka non è solo un medianaccio ....come dite voi!! 
è anche un giocatore ottimo negli inserimenti...con un gran tiro da fuori!!
e segna anche tanto!!
io spero che arrivi....


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Pedullà per il momento il *Milan è in vantaggio* sulla Lazio per *Kucka*. La priorità di Allegri sarebbe *Nainggolan*, ma per la società è più facile trovare un'intesa con il Genoa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2013)

Dai Lotito !


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;204056 ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedullà per il momento il *Milan è in vantaggio* sulla Lazio per *Kucka*. La priorità di Allegri sarebbe *Nainggolan*, ma per la società è più facile trovare un'intesa con il Genoa.



chissa perche è piu facile trovare l'intesa col genoa  come li smaltiamo noi i bidoni del genoa non lo fa nessuno


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Milan Channel *Juraj Kucka non arriverà.*


----------



## Graxx (10 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;205528 ha scritto:


> Secondo Milan Channel *Juraj Kucka non arriverà.*


Non arriverà MAI...testuali parole...


----------



## iceman. (18 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Michele Criscitiello , il Milan per Kucka avrebbe offerto 9 milioni*


----------



## Frikez (18 Giugno 2013)

Criscitiello.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Criscitiello?? Ma Galliani, secondo lui, non doveva partire all'assalto di Lovren ed Eriksen???


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *Secondo Michele Criscitiello , il Milan per Kucka avrebbe offerto 9 milioni*



Se non sono lire è grave.


----------



## Aphex (18 Giugno 2013)

Alcantara 
Il centrocampista top 

Per fortuna che è Criscitiello, sennò c'era da spararsi. 9 Milioni per un mediano e pure mediocre sono da manicomio immediato.


----------



## iceman. (18 Giugno 2013)

Oh a sportitalia hanno detto che galliani si e' incontrato con preziosi


----------



## Butcher (18 Giugno 2013)

Impossibile anche solo per il fatto che c'è un'offerta in soldi.


----------



## MisterBet (19 Giugno 2013)

Spero arrivi presto il due settembre e la fine del mercato


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2013)

ma criscitiello lo sa che 9 mln è l'intero budget del milan?


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Giugno 2013)

ma quanto stufa sto qua ? Sempre le solite cose, i soliti nomi


Solo perchè se per fortuna sfacciata ne becca uno poi la mena per 9 stagioni


----------



## Stex (19 Giugno 2013)

a noi farebbe comodo. almeno e un centrocampista che nn vuole fare il trequartista(boateng?)


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Giugno 2013)

Per carità.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

ecco come verranno spesi i soldi del Monaco


----------



## runner (19 Giugno 2013)

comunque a parte le fantasie da fantamercato e puntualizzando che sarebbe un ottimo innesto per il nostro centrocampo ormai con sta storia dei tre centrocampisti si creano degli equivoci allucinati....

tanto per fare un esempio ai tempi di Albertini in un bel 4 - 4- 2 (il mio modulo preferito in generale) anche se aveva i piedi buoni ed era un geometra del centrocampo non avrebbe mai voluto improvvisarsi attaccante perchè se ti alleni da una vita a giocare in mezzo al campo hai dei tempi totalmente diversi che gli attaccanti....

insomma ok che uno forte tecnicamente può aiutare il centrocampo ad impostare ma un mediano (sia tecnico che no) l' unica vera arma in più che deve avere sono gli inserimenti (se proprio vuole attaccare)


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2013)

Ag *Kucka*:" Non sono stato contattato dal *Milan*, se i rossoneri sono interessati prima devono mettersi d'accordo con il *Genoa*".


----------



## pennyhill (20 Giugno 2013)

Per Juraj Kucka si torna a parlare di Inter.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Giugno 2013)

Preziosi su *Kucka*:" *Juraj *al *Milan*? *no*, probabilmente andrà all'estero".


----------

